# Carolina's spay surgery and microchipping is Friday...feeling nervous.



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

I just don't like the idea of any of these tiny babies having to be under anesthesia.

We chose to wait until she was closer to a year old for the reason so was so tiny, in addition too I personally feel having female hormones is important during growth and the breeder was great about working with me on that. We are having the pre-anesthetic labwork done, picc line put in and they are going to use an anesthetic that's suppose to be better for the smaller animals ( I forget the name of it, but it's a different one then what's commonly used for low cost spay/neuter or a lot larger breeds). It also helps knowing that my vet's personal passion breed is Chihuahuas and he and his family have a few themselves. I keep telling myself they do this surgery on kittens younger and smaller than her and I can be thankful the surgery isn't for something a lot more serious health wise. But, I'm still nervous.

Prayers for a speedy recovery for Carolina.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I will keep y'all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have chosen to keep my tiny girls entire, so don't feel you have to spay if you don't want to.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I was lucky in the fact Corona was spayed and microchipped when I got her. Her surgery was actually the day before I got her. Everything went fine, but my vet was flabbergasted that they performed surgery on her when she weighed under 2 pounds!!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She'll be fine! Hopefully your vet will let you pick her up that evening, so that she doesn't have to stay overnight? Unless someone is there at the vet's all night?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Aw, I felt the same way when Beverly was spayed. I was so worried and considered not getting her spayed. But then I read about some of the health risks of not spaying. i decided to go through with it. Beverly made it through just fine! She did have to stay overnight, the vet had an employee who worked overnights. I will pray for Carolina!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Thinking of you and Carolina. i'm sure everything went just fine, but let us know how she is doing. i'm wishing for her to have a speedy recovery


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Carolina will do just fine. Be sure to spoil us with pics once she's all better.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

It's Friday. How is little miss Carolina doing? Hope all went well! Let us know!


----------

